# Complex partial seizures and gulping behavior



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beginning many years back, Brooks would sometimes start swallowing repeatedly. It seemed to only be when he would lie down in the evening. It happened intermittently. Sometimes, of late, he seemed distressed and wanted to go outside and eat grass (he never threw up)

I have mentioned it to the vet numerous times, he has felt Brooks' throat, tried treating him for reflux (Famotidine was tried, Pepto Bismol was tried, smaller more frequent meals was tried, adding liquid to food, changing to sensitive stomach food...nothing worked.) The vet ran tests, but nothing has ever been figured out.

The swallowing, actually gulping, with some tongue licking out, seems to happen more frequently. 

Last night after it happened, I went online and found a video of a dog doing a very similar thing (although that dog's spells lasted much longer than Brooks do). This owner had spent years trying to figure out what it was with no luck....until it was realized that it was a complex partial seizure 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AdOLaJ7InRZmO_xXA&sig2=F6jAqpDj0cm23zYZLIkiCA


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is an eye-opener. I have seen much milder versions of what we would call "air-swallowing" in one of my German Shepherds and in Chance. Very infrequent but he looks as if he is uncomfortable. A small piece or bread or 2 usually ends the problem. I would never have even guessed that a seizure could be involved.
Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I sent an email with the link to my vet ( havent heard back yet). The next time Brooks does it I will video him so I can let my vet watch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah: Let us know what the vet says. Hope it is nothing. Sometimes my Tucker does the gulping and licking-it usually happens after drinking alot of water.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wish your Brooks the best. If your and your vet decide to start one of the seizure drugs I would try one of the newer ones for his case.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So the Rx given to the dog in the link (Hines) is an old medicine? I noticed that it was listed as a canine epilepsy medicine when I did some online reading.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No, that is one of the "newer" ones not like Phenobarbital and Kbr (potassium bromide) like the old days. Sorry for any misrepresentation on my part.

Keppra is another good one but a shorter half life so given every 8hrs instead of 12 (as I have read)

I'm just saying for scenarios like Brooks I wouldn't want a vet to go down the Phenobarbital path. Just my opinion!

I put Fiona on Pheno right away with grand Mal clusters. A old well know drug that works very well but side effects not fun.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My boy Cosmo has had episodes of repeated licking, (licking air, or licking a paw) since he was a puppy. He is nine now, but has had chronic volvulus for years. His condition culminated into full blown GDV two years ago. He still has chronic volvulus and bloating even after a gastropexy. Part of his problem is the swallowed air from the licking. I had read of Hine's story and talked to my vet. He agreed to do a trial of Zonisamide on the premise that the licking may be complex focal seizure activity. He has been on the drug for almost month and the licking has abated significantly. He is continuing the drug for another month or two to see if it is the drug that is helping. I feel it is, although it might be wishful thinking on my part. It might be worth a try for Brooks. Zonisamide specifically seems to help with focal seizures and has less side effects than some of the traditional drugs. So far Cosmo has not experienced any side effects, although I know it's only been a month.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry that you are dealing with seizures. It is never easy.

Charlie's focal seizures were controlled by zonisamide, given twice a day. It is a very expensive medication at most pharmacies, but we got a month's supply for Charlie for about $55 at the local Costco pharmacy.

There is now a timed-release generic Keppra that Joker takes every 12 hours. It has the advantage of having very few side effects. If you decide to try it, I encourage you to go to the GoodRx site and look for a coupon. That cut the cost of Joker's prescription in half, bringing it down below $50 per month at the local CVS.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

